
Got QuickTime on Windows? Uninstall It Right Now - AJAlabs
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/uninstall-quicktime-on-windows/
======
iconjack
Good luck uninstalling it. The thing was designed in the vein of malware. It
was _almost_ as hard to clean off my system as RealAudio.

~~~
yuhong
I don't remember it being that hard to uninstall.

~~~
AJAlabs
Simply uninstall from the Control Panel > Programs & Features. Done!

